# Setting A Shrimp Tank



## medowance (Mar 3, 2006)

I got a spare 1' x1' x 1' Nano tank and wanted to convert it into a shrimp tank.

So any advice out there??

Plants, CO2, FIlter, Lighting, Class of shrimp....(prefer Cherry + Tiger + Malayan + bee), Technic.....

Thankx:whip:


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Plants:

1. Moss(any kind)
2. Najas grass
3. anubias nana petite
4. Baby tears
5. Riccia
6. some floaters

Co2:
Will not need it with the above plants

Fertilizers: None recommended

Lighting: Around ~2wpg

Shrimp: From easiest to hardest to keep
1. Cherry
2. Malaysian
3. Tiger
4. Bee

My preference is Cherry and Tiger. It is a nice mix.

Cheers,
PEdro


----------



## medowance (Mar 3, 2006)

thank for the guides

plants wise, for a 1' tank, i think that's too many but will try to integrade it into the tank.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

i'm sure he was just giving you a list of subtiable plants for the tank.  but i also did the same with my 5.5g, i used baby tears and they love it, they hide in the dead center of the bushs and run in and out for food haha


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

It is just a list of suitable plants.


Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## medowance (Mar 3, 2006)

Ic sorry for my misunderstanding.
Will post out my settingup once I got the thing I need.
Will HOB filter sys enough or do I need to change to other particular filters??


----------



## T_om (Dec 23, 2004)

Any filter will need a foam intake guard so you may as well save yourself the bother with a hang on filter and go with a small foam internal.

The bio-load that shrimp place on a tank system is practically zero. You could have a hundred or more shrimp in that nano and never see a measurable nitrate/nitrite/ammonia spike. What they produce in waste product is easily taken care of by the plants if you do not overfeed.

Tom


----------

